# Greetings



## af1sgt (Jan 5, 2012)

I recently was introduced to this app by a Texas brother and enjoy the reads thus far. I've traveled to all 50 states and 170 countries and encountered brothers from all affiliations. The experiences have been enlightening, informative and valuable for personal growth. As a Masonic researcher and historian I look forward to sharing and receiving more light.

Fraternally, 

AF1sgt, PM, 32*, Noble


----------



## cog41 (Jan 5, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello & Welcome to the Community!


----------



## LukeD (Jan 5, 2012)

Greetings. What bases have you been stationed at?  I'm also in the AF.


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 6, 2012)

Greetings


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jan 6, 2012)

Greetings & welcome!

Look forward to hearing from you again


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 6, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 6, 2012)

You are most welcome among us brother!  Please share all the light you can.


----------



## af1sgt (Mar 23, 2012)

*Base Info*

Greetings, sorry it took so long to respond. I was assigned to Andrews, the pentagon, White House, two tours in Korea Osan and Kunsan and Keesler. Great success with your career. Go Blue!!!


----------



## masada1978 (Mar 23, 2012)

Greeting brother


----------

